# New puzzle: Crazzy Circles (Android App)



## CrazzyCircles (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello from Germany to everyone,

if you are not only interested in getting faster and faster but to see/resolve a new puzzle...

...then you might like my challenging puzzle "*Crazzy Circles*" (Android App, Google PlayStore).

I already have had that puzzle idea in 1980 in school when playing around with Rubik's cube.

I assumed myself to be smart enough to create such a puzzle on my own... well, three days later I got this result: 

Similar to Rubik's cube there are geometric shapes (2 circles) overlapping each other. The way the circles consist of pieces (ellipses, triangles) enables rotation of each circle by certain angles. Then a non-blocking position is reached enabling rotation of the other circle.

Through overlapping each circle rotation mixes the other circle's pieces, too.

Applying alternating circle rotations will create a chaotic situation similar to a mixed cube ..to be rearranged to initial state for solution.

Unfortunately I was not able to find a mechanical solution for that puzzle (to get a patent and money). 

But in December 2015 I created a little Java prototype (I am a Computer Scientist) for that puzzle to show it to my girl friend (she is a Mathematician). And she went crazzy about it! 

So we decided to publish that puzzle as an app ..now available in Google PlayStore:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.jwaggo.games.crazycircles

_(that app is free, I do not get any money for that right now; advertisers "my school/university" and "my current company" will be displayed from local files; the app does not read/touch your private data and does not access the internet)_

Here are some pictures to give you a quick first impression:
















I hope you like/enjoy that puzzle.

Cheers, Juergen.


----------



## CrazzyCircles (Feb 21, 2016)

So quiet here... no feedback?


----------



## bcube (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi,

personally, I think this forum is too specialized at WCA puzzles (barely non-WCA puzzles are discussed). Have you considered to also make a thread on http://twistypuzzles.com/forum (which is a forum about twisty puzzles in general)?


----------



## CrazzyCircles (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks for that hint.

At twistypuzzles I got info: mechanical puzzle "Twiddler Double Dilemma" has the same design (circles, pieces) but different color pattern.


----------



## ch_ts (Feb 23, 2016)

It is also like the Cohan Circle (http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/cohan.htm). The pieces in yours are distinct, so it should be more difficult to solve than the versions where not all the pieces are distinct and can be interchanged.


----------

